
US filing against Russian hackers highlights role of cryptocurrencies in crime - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2018/07/crypto-crime-recycled-vignette.html
======
Fjolsvith
What was interesting to me when I read through the indictment was how
cryptocurrencies allowed the investigators to connect so many activities.
Imagine them trying to figure things out if it had all been paid by cash.

~~~
mhurd
Cash might have been better thanks to the wonderful world of CCTV that
protects us all like a helpful Big Brother

